# Without Remorse



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Of all the books and movies I’ve seen/read, Mr. Clark is by far one of my favorite characters. This book, “Without remorse“ is one of my favorite books. This new reimagined movie version doesn’t look half bad. I sure hope they do it justice.

If you’ve seen Tom Clancy’s Clear and Present Danger movie, you’ve seen Mr. Clark, played by William Defoe. But the book version paints Mr. Clark as a much scarier person.

“Without Remorse” tells how Mr. Clark became so dark, and dangerous. From fun loving retired Navy SEAL, to super scary CIA dark operative (who doesn’t exist).

Mark your calendars for April 30!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I like Clancy and I have seen most of his movies: and I have some of his books, which are Airborne and Special Forces.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

The Without Remorse trailer I saw didn't look at all like the book. It reminded me of Tom Cruse paying Jack Reacher. The Jack Reacher movies would have been real good if they were stand alone and not a movie adaptations.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well this looks real interesting!


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

modfan said:


> The Without Remorse trailer I saw didn't look at all like the book. It reminded me of Tom Cruse paying Jack Reacher. The Jack Reacher movies would have been real good if they were stand alone and not a movie adaptations.


i agree about Jack Reacher... Cruise did an ok job with the role as written for him, and the movies were entertaining... but ya, it didn’t fit the mold of the essence of Reacher... dolph lundgren would have been a better choice... 

as to the Without Remorse, wiki admits this doesn’t follow the book.. let’s call this a re-imagining of the premise.. similar circumstances, happy Navy Seal, tragic loss triggers a “gloves off” approach to ass kickery of the bad guys.. the book delves a bit more into the dark places of Clark’s brain, and theres a lot of character development and growth. The movie seems like it might be a cross between John Wick and Jack Ryan... but those are both solid stories and worth the watch imho. We shall see


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I agree


----------

